# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Wanhopig na 4 jaar jeuk!

## Jvd1994

Hallo!
Ik heb al een tijd een vraag die ik zelf een beetje gênant vind om te stellen. Ik heb al sinds ik een vriend heb (4jaar) en sinds ik medicatie slik (ook al 4 jaar) last van vaginale jeuk, schimmelinfecties en dergelijken. In het begin was het elke keer een schimmelinfectie die terug kwam. En dat was in het begin eens in het jaar. Toen een zalfje gekregen en dan was het weer over, het kwam weliswaar steeds vaker en sneller terug. Elke keer zalf gehad en was t weer even weg. Naderhand wist de dokter eigenlijk niet meer waar het vandaan kwam omdat ze geen schimmel meer in mijn uitstrijkje kon vinden. Toen bij de gaenecoloog beland en een hormoonzalf gekregen., volgens haar moest mijn huid herstellen van de grote hoeveelheden schimmelinfecties die ik had gehad. Hielp even en daarna was het gewoon weer terug. Nu als laatste 2 weken terug 2 soorten zalf gekregen. Een hormoonzalf die iets milder is en de jeuk verlicht en een schimmelinfectie zalf. Dit gebruik ik nu 2 weken, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat door mijn vergeetachtigheid ik soms de schimmelzalf ben vergeten. Ik word er gek van en heb het idee dat ik elke zalf al heb geprobeerd. Seks met mijn vriend is bijna onmogelijk want door de jeuk krab ik de huid open en doet het natuurlijk veel zeer. Weet iemand voor mij dé oplossing??

----------


## Flogiston

Je behandelt _jouw_ schimmelinfectie - maar heeft je vriend zich ook behandeld? Het is mogelijk dat de schimmel ook op zijn penis zit. Dan word jij telkens opnieuw besmet.

----------


## Jvd1994

@flogiston, daar dacht ik in eerste instantie ook aan alleen begint het ook vaak wanneer we even geen seks hebben gehad. Dus we gingen er allebei van uit dat het dan niet van hem af zou komen.

----------


## Flogiston

Een schimmelinfectie hoeft niet meteen tot uiting te komen. Het is best mogelijk dat je vandaag besmet raakt, en dat je pas over twee of drie weken last krijgt van de verschijnselen.

Ook is het mogelijk dat hij van zichzelf geen schimmels heeft, maar dat jij hém telkens besmet. Bij hem geven die schimmels geen klachten, of misschien verdwijnen ze bij hem vanzelf weer - maar als jij jezelf behandelt en jullie daarna weer seks hebben vóórdat de schimmels bij hem zijn verdwenen, krijg je ze toch weer terug.

Ik zeg niet dát dit zo gaat, maar het zou kunnen. Dus misschien toch iets om rekening mee te houden.

----------

